
Show HN: HyperGAN 0.6.0 “MultiGAN” - whataretensors
https://github.com/255BITS/HyperGAN
======
mikkel
This is an implementation of generative adversarial neural networks. The aim
is to allow developers to use generative and discriminative networks in their
applications.

This is exciting because the possible applications of generative content are
vast and largely unexplored.

~~~
dillondoyle
Creepy cool. In a good way. Super impressive and thanks for making the repo
public!

